
Mountaineer Ed Viesturs on Making Mistakes - aarghh
http://www.slate.com/blogs/blogs/thewrongstuff/archive/2010/06/14/into-thin-error-mountaineer-ed-viesturs-on-making-mistakes.aspx
======
frossie
_A mistake is a mistake even if you get away with it._

So true.

